

Former Microsoft Canada President: Wifi in Schools is a Potential Health Hazard - jbrookman
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/wifi-in-schools-is-a-potential-health-hazard-2013-05-10

======
HarryHirsch
There are very real problems with buildings that cause health problems in
people: mould, especially in poorly maintained air handling systems, vapours
from paint or new furniture - and they are often hard to track down.

And now this fellow comes and wants to blame everything on wireless internet.
Words fail me.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Yea, like the asbestos lined "portable classrooms" they packed Canadians into
for almost 50 years.

------
GigabyteCoin
This is ridiculous.

How on earth did he land a Job as president of Microsoft?

Or is this just some ploy to prop up his future public speaking career?

------
Frostbeard
Apparently knowledge of basic physics isn't a prerequisite for being president
of a major corporation. Who knew?

------
carbocation
Why is this posted here?

Is it interesting because it's a former Microsoft exec?

Is it interesting because people don't know that this claim is false?

Is it interesting for some other reason?

------
Executor
Lol so much hate. I wish the article could provide the points that he was
making.

------
shenanigoat
"Some of these kids have a doctor's note to prove it."

Hilarious!

